# The Lord of the Rings: The War of the Rohirrim



## Ealdwyn (Jun 10, 2021)

What the heck?
I don't even know what to think.









‘Lord of the Rings’ Anime Feature Fast-Tracked by New Line Cinema and Warner Bros. Animation


New Line Cinema is returning to Middle Earth. The studio behind the feature film trilogies “The Lord of the Rings” and “The Hobbit” is partnering with Warner Bros. Animation…




variety.com


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 10, 2021)

Ealdwyn said:


> What the heck?
> I don't even know what to think.
> 
> 
> ...


That there sir is what we call 'round these parts a "cash Cow" far past its milkin'



CL


----------



## 1stvermont (Jun 10, 2021)

Ealdwyn said:


> What the heck?
> I don't even know what to think.
> 
> 
> ...



This is what Tolkien did not want to happen.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 10, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> This is what Tolkien did not want to happen.


I'm sure this falls under his Anti-Disney ideology.


CL


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 11, 2021)

There was an article in an online news feed here today.
Seems the story-line is the war of the Rohirrim under Helm Hammerhand et. al. against the Dunlendings et. al. (the entry in Appendix B states that Rohan was attacked from west *and* east), during which the Long Winter of TA 2758-59 occurred.


----------



## Halasían (Jun 11, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> This is what Tolkien did not want to happen.


Guess he shouldn't have sold those rights to United Artists back in the late 60's then.
As for this project, it will depend a lot on the animation and screenplay. As always, I hope for the best, adn expect the worst.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 11, 2021)

Tolkien wasn't philosophically opposed to animation -- the Forest Ackerman proposal was for an animated feature.

Information is meager, so far; I can't figure, from what I've seen, whether it's going to be 2D or CGI.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 11, 2021)

Ooh -- here's a clip!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 11, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> whether it's going to be 2D or CGI.


If I had to choose what I prefer I'd say 2D.



Honestly? Japan would show more respect to Tolkien than Western Hollywood.


CL


----------



## Varking (Jun 13, 2021)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> If I had to choose what I prefer I'd say 2D.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TWOTR/comments/nwywhf

The person producing this movie has been dropping info on their Twitter and said this will be 2D.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403054490958405635


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 13, 2021)

Philippa Boyens? 

Um. . .


----------



## Varking (Jun 13, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Philippa Boyens?
> 
> Um. . .


Seems like a positive to me!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 13, 2021)

Well, I guess meat will be back on the menu, anyway.


----------



## Varking (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Miguel (Jun 13, 2021)

Person/people who wrote Dark Crystal AOR are involved.


----------



## Oromedur (Jun 14, 2021)

Anime Lord of the Rings? Very unappealing.


----------



## Varking (Jun 14, 2021)

Miguel said:


> Person/people who wrote Dark Crystal AOR are involved.


I just started watching it last night. Seems good so far through the first episode from a story standpoint. Visually, this isn't really my cup of tea but I will likely still find a way to enjoy this.


----------



## Halasían (Jun 14, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Information is meager, so far;





Varking said:


> I just started watching it last night. Seems good so far through the first episode from a story standpoint.



How can _"Information"_ be_ "meager"_ yet Varking has _"started watching"_ it already?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 14, 2021)

I think Varking was referring to the Dark Crystal series.


----------



## Varking (Jun 14, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I think Varking was referring to the Dark Crystal series.


This is correct. I watched the first two episodes of the Dark Crystal series on Netflix last night. Will watch two more episodes before bed tonight.


----------



## Miguel (Jun 14, 2021)

Varking said:


> I just started watching it last night. Seems good so far through the first episode from a story standpoint. Visually, this isn't really my cup of tea but I will likely still find a way to enjoy this.



Haven't seen the show yet but i read positive things. I found out about the show two days ago but i've watched the 80's movie.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 15, 2021)

Miguel said:


> Haven't seen the show yet but i read positive things. I found out about the show two days ago but i've watched the 80's movie.


I remember seeing the movie when it was released - was it 80s? Wow, I'm feeling old here!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 15, 2021)

I watched it. It was good but Netflix cancelled it sadly


----------



## Varking (Jun 15, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I watched it. It was good but Netflix cancelled it sadly


Netflix has been really really bad with allowing their series to grow over time. Lots of decent shows cancelled after 1-3 seasons. I was happy that The Dragon Prince was signed off to be seven seasons and complete the story.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 15, 2021)

Varking said:


> Netflix has been really really bad with allowing their series to grow over time. Lots of decent shows cancelled after 1-3 seasons. I was happy that The Dragon Prince was signed off to be seven seasons and complete the story.


Yup I was annoyed because this one left with a lot more story to tell. I didn't bother to watch Altered Carbon season 2 because they cancelled.


----------



## Miguel (Jun 15, 2021)

Ealdwyn said:


> I remember seeing the movie when it was released



Back when one could smoke at the theater


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 15, 2021)

Miguel said:


> Back when one could smoke at the theater


Well, I would have been about 12 or 13 at the time, so I think it would have been frowned upon 😂


----------



## Miguel (Jun 15, 2021)

Ealdwyn said:


> Well, I would have been about 12 or 13 at the time, so I think it would have been frowned upon 😂



It lasted till early/mid 90's iirc, because i remember them dirty ashtrays carved inside the armrests which i used to toss bubble gum. It was wonderful, i want that back.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 16, 2021)

I’ll see how this project develops. I’m interested.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 16, 2021)

Varking said:


>


In a way, there's a "lot more" that JRRT wrote about this than about the Second Age, which seems to be Amazon's focus.
So that if they get too "creative", they would expose themselves to the harrumphing of grumpy old nerds like me (and others) here on TTF.
Which will *certainly* rob them of sleep at nights.

About three nanoseconds per night, is my estimate ... 😜


----------



## Varking (Jun 16, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> In a way, there's a "lot more" that JRRT wrote about this than about the Second Age, which seems to be Amazon's focus.
> So that if they get too "creative", they would expose themselves to the harrumphing of grumpy old nerds like me (and others) here on TTF.
> Which will *certainly* rob them of sleep at nights.
> 
> About three nanoseconds per night, is my estimate ... 😜


I am going to try and remain positive about both of these upcoming projects until I get shown something that makes me have to feel negative. I am also really looking forward to the anime. I think some things are better suited for live action but I believe the story of Helm fits awfully well with that of an anime.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 16, 2021)

Varking said:


> I am going to try and remain positive about both of these upcoming projects until I get shown something that makes me have to feel negative. I am also really looking forward to the anime. I think some things are better suited for live action but I believe the story of Helm fits awfully well with that of an anime.


I'm not really familiar with anime.
Is that clip that S-eS posted typical of the genre?
More than one of the smaller private channels here on Germany occupy a niche with what I would call Japanese cartoons (2D).
I'm not sure that the snippets I've watched are something I could visualize as Middle-earth compatible. But then it's only been snippets, didn't catch my fancy.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 17, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Is that clip that S-eS posted typical of the genre?


You know that was supposed to be a joke, right? 😀

I'd say it is "typical" of a certain type of anime, but remember, this is a one-shot movie, not a weekly series, with a higher budget -- I hope -- than the usual anime product. Maybe these clips will reassure you about what's possible:


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 17, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You know that was supposed to be a joke, right? 😀
> 
> I'd say it is "typical" of a certain type of anime, but remember, this is a one-shot movie, not a weekly series, with a higher budget -- I hope -- than the usual anime product. Maybe these clips will reassure you about what's possible:


Ghibli is always a win!


CL


----------



## Varking (Jun 19, 2021)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Ghibli is always a win!
> 
> 
> CL


It seems like they are the one beloved studio here in the west where not many people ever have anything bad to say about them.


----------



## Annatar (Oct 14, 2021)

I find this project quite strange for several reasons.

- Because it's going to be an anime. That doesn't have to mean it's going to be bad for me, but I'll never be able to take an anime as seriously as a live-action adaptation.

- Because the story has little or maybe no real fantasy elements. Not even orcs.

- Because there's also no sinister, powerful villain pulling the strings in the background. The Dunlendings simply want more land (back), rightfully or not.

- Because it would be problematic (and also wrong) to portray the white and blond Rohirrim as the good guys and the darker and more primitive Dunlendings as the badies. But with whom should the viewer identify, when both sides are right from their point of view?
For many viewers, it could be like a soccer game where they don't care which party wins. Like Uruguay vs. Paraguay, unless you happen to be from one of those countries. 

- Because there is no real hero. Most important, well-known people are obsessed with power and have their own idiosyncrasies. Helm would actually be considered more of a psychopath and murderer nowadays.

So it has to be a rather unusual fantasy-fim, but I don't really see how this could become a success yet. Maybe something like "300"? Maybe some Romeo-and-Juliet love story? 🤔


----------



## Annatar (Oct 14, 2021)

Annatar said:


> Maybe something like "300"?


_'To one of these councils Freca rode with many men, and he asked the hand
of Helm's daughter for his son Wulf. But Helm said: "You have grown big since
you were last here; but it is mostly fat, I guess"; and men laughed at that, for Freca was wide in the belt.
'Then Freca fell in a rage and reviled the king, and said this at the last:
"This is madness!"
"Madness, Dunlending!?," said the king, "THIS IS ROHAN!!!"
With that he smote Freca such a blow with his fist that he fell back stunned, and died soon after.
'Helm then proclaimed Freca's son and near kin the king's enemies; and they
fled, for at once Helm sent many men riding to the west marches.'_


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 14, 2021)

(Sorry -- I couldn't resist 😁)


----------



## Halasían (Oct 14, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> I'm not really familiar with anime.




Oh wait... that's enima, not anime....


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 15, 2021)

Halasían said:


> Oh wait... that's enima, not anime....


Actually, enema; and I'm not familiar with that either. 🤨


----------



## Halasían (Oct 15, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Actually, enema; and I'm not familiar with that either. 🤨


I know. A bit of wordplay, and yes, that explains a lot.
You _used_ to have some sense of humor.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 15, 2021)

Halasían said:


> I know. A bit of wordplay, and yes, that explains a lot.
> You _used_ to have some sense of humor.


I caught the wordplay, not to worry. But from what I know about the procedure, an enema and a sense of humor are hard to reconcile for someone being subjected to the former. Just sayin'.
And not to worry about my sense of humor either, it's also intact, just ask Squint-eyed Southerner. Granted, not all of the humor S-eS and I indulge in in our PMs is fit for the Forum - and I definitely mean that of both sides. How well his, and my, humor agree with yours is another question altogether. Even the best professional comedians have occasionally bombed, so who am I to complain that my contributions don't bring down the house every time.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 15, 2021)

Ahem. Anyway.

I can't find any info more recent than last June, but here, for those who wonder what it might look like, are some clips from a Star Wars short Kenji Kamiyama directed for an anthology series on Disney Plus, airing last month:


----------



## Halasían (Oct 16, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> I caught the wordplay, not to worry. But from what I know about the procedure, an enema and a sense of humor are hard to reconcile for someone being subjected to the former. Just sayin'.
> And not to worry about my sense of humor either, it's also intact, just ask Squint-eyed Southerner. Granted, not all of the humor S-eS and I indulge in in our PMs is fit for the Forum - and I definitely mean that of both sides. How well his, and my, humor agree with yours is another question altogether. Even the best professional comedians have occasionally bombed, so who am I to complain that my contributions don't bring down the house every time.


And THAT explains a lot as well. Enjoy! 

I did see a bit of Visions. I've grown to a point of not really caring what they do with this series or the Amazon series, so with that I'll leave you all to it. Namarie


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 17, 2021)

Annatar said:


> . Not even orcs.


What do you want to bet they work them in? 😁

Your point about "good guys-bad guys" is well-taken, and my impression is that Tolkien was aware of this also. At least he didn't strike me as casting the Dunlendings into a stereotypical role as inherently "evil"; even later, during the War, when they allied with Saruman, Merry describes them as "grim, but not particularly evil-looking".

What the movie will do with them is anybody's guess; mine is "Baddies". 😂

I just hope they don't give Helm that stupid *HAMMER! 😠*


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 18, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I just hope they don't give Helm that stupid *HAMMER! 😠*


*If* they've been reading attentively (a *huge* if!) they should have noticed that Helm's nickname was Hammer*hand*.
But I wouldn't be surprised if they turned Helm into a pocket version of Marvel's Thor ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 18, 2021)

They wouldn't be the first who didn't get the memo; _someone _(ahem!) set a precedent. 😁


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2022)

Any ideas when we might see something on this?


----------



## Varking (Jan 30, 2022)

Shadow said:


> Any ideas when we might see something on this?


I wouldn’t expect anything before The Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power comes out on September 2, 2022. I would guess after that but before the new year we hear something.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2022)

Varking said:


> I wouldn’t expect anything before The Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power comes out on September 2, 2022. I would guess after that but before the new year we hear something.


I’d say you’re right. Possibly mid or late 2023.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 15, 2022)

WB announces April 2024 screen debut for The War of the Rohirrim


The Warner Bros. animated Middle-earth production, The War of the Rohirrim, is set to debut on screen on April 12, 2024. The feature-length film is set to focus on the story of the Rohirrim king, Helm Hammerhand, as outlined in Appendix A of The Lord of the Rings. Warner Bros. says that it will...




www.theonering.net


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 15, 2022)

Wait a minute -- Dunlending oliphants?! 😳


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 15, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wait a minute -- Dunlending oliphants?! 😳
> View attachment 11706


Four-tuskers? I found a mention of something called "Primelephas" that has four tusks - and at least is considered a member of the wider elephant family. In contrast to other four-tusk critters, the Gomphotheres, a separate family belonging to the same order (a step up) as the elephants.
Problem with both: they both went extinct at least 2.58 million years ago ... 

But maybe the Dunlendings secretly knew where Pal-ul-don lay during the Third Age ... 😲


----------



## Annatar (Feb 16, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wait a minute -- Dunlending oliphants?! 😳


I was also puzzled by that. According to the book, the only opponents of the Rohirrim at that time should be the Dunlendings. However, if I remember correctly, they had received support from Umbar. Maybe they delivered some Mumakil on their ships?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 16, 2022)

The only reference I've found-- so far -- is in Appendix A, which has:

_Four years later (2758) great troubles came to Rohan, and no help could be sent from Gondor, for three fleets of Corsairs attacked it and there was war on all its coasts. At the same time Rohan was again invaded from the East, and the Dunlendings seeing their chance came over the Isen and down from Isengard. It was soon known that Wulf was their leader. They were in great force, for they were joined by enemies of Gondor that landed at the mouths of Lefnui and Isen._

So I suppose the appearance of oliphants on the plains of Rohan could be justified -- though they're associated in the texts with Harad, rather than Umbar.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 16, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> So I suppose the appearance of oliphants on the plains of Rohan could be justified -- though they're associated in the texts with Harad, rather than Umbar.


Elephants feel even more uneasy in water-going vessels than Hobbits to - and I don't even want to *begin* imagining a five-tonner getting seasick. 🤢


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 16, 2022)

Yes -- but these are _oliphants_. 😉


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 16, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yes -- but these are _oliphants_. 😉


So a seasick *ten*-tonner is an improvement?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 16, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> So a seasick *ten*-tonner is an improvement?


Lots of manure for the gardens?


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 16, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Lots of manure for the gardens?


I'm sure the crew of that war galley highly appreciates that aspect. 😬


----------



## Annatar (Feb 16, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The only reference I've found-- so far -- is in Appendix A, which has:
> 
> _Four years later (2758) great troubles came to Rohan, and no help could be sent from Gondor, for three fleets of Corsairs attacked it and there was war on all its coasts. At the same time Rohan was again invaded from the East, and the Dunlendings seeing their chance came over the Isen and down from Isengard. It was soon known that Wulf was their leader. They were in great force, for they were joined by enemies of Gondor that landed at the mouths of Lefnui and Isen._
> 
> So I suppose the appearance of oliphants on the plains of Rohan could be justified -- though they're associated in the texts with Harad, rather than Umbar.



Thank you for the quote. 

I think this is the key:

"At the same time Rohan was again invaded *from the East*".

I had forgotten about that. 

Now I'm quite sure they will interpret the invasion from the east that way:

1st wave: Orcs
2nd wave: Easterlings 
3rd wave: Haradrim
4th wave: Haradrim riding Mumakil
5th wave: Trolls riding Mumakil
6th wave: Wargs riding Mumakil
7th wave: Nazgul riding Mumakil
8th wave: Mumakil riding Mumakil


----------



## Ealdwyn (Feb 16, 2022)

The 8th wave is the part I'm looking forward to


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 16, 2022)

Annatar said:


> Now I'm quite sure they will interpret the invasion from the east that way:
> ...
> 8th wave: Mumakil riding Mumakil





Ealdwyn said:


> The 8th wave is the part I'm looking forward to


Maybe they could have the Mûmakil jump over the walls using trampolines ...









Tolkien Artwork


It's not a Tolkien artwork, actually. It's a painting by Salvador Dali. Sam would be surprised. :D




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Annatar (Feb 16, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Maybe they could have the Mûmakil jump over the walls using trampolines ...



Good idea, but then the Mumakil would have to be trained in the circus for years beforehand. I don't know if Sauron has that much time.
The Mumakil could therefore use their trunks to throw wargs over the wall, which would then spit an orc out of their mouths as they fly.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Halasían (Feb 16, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The only reference I've found-- so far -- is in Appendix A, which has:
> 
> _Four years later (2758) great troubles came to Rohan, and no help could be sent from Gondor, for three fleets of Corsairs attacked it and there was war on all its coasts. At the same time Rohan was again invaded from the East, and the Dunlendings seeing their chance came over the Isen and down from Isengard. It was soon known that Wulf was their leader. They were in great force, for they were joined by enemies of Gondor that landed at the mouths of Lefnui and Isen._
> 
> So I suppose the appearance of oliphants on the plains of Rohan could be justified -- though they're associated in the texts with Harad, rather than Umbar.



All jokes aside, this is also in Appendix A in the section 'Stewards':

_'In the days of Beren, the ninteenth Steward, an even greater peril came upon Gondor. Three great fleets, long prepared, came up from Umbar and *the Harad*, and assailed the coasts of Gondor in great force; and the enemy made many landings, *even as far north as the mouth of the Isen*. At the time Rohan was assailed from *the west* and the east, and the land was overrun, and they were driven into the dales of the White Mountains. In that year (2758) the Long Winter began with cold and great snows out of the north and the east which lasted for almost five months. Helm of Rohan and both his sons perished in that war, and there was misery and death in Eriador and in Rohan. But in Gondor south of the mountains things were less evil, and before spring came Beregond son of Beren had overcome the invaders. At once he sent aid to Rohan. He was the greatest captain that had arisen in Gondor since Boromir; and when he succeeded his father (2763) Gondor began to recover its strength. But Rohan was slower to be healed of the hurts that it had received. It was for this reason that Beren welcomed Saruman, and gave to him the keys of Orthanc; and from that year on (2759) Saruman dwelt in Isengard.'_

That is J.R.R. Tolkien's own words. Being this project is primarily based on that part of the appendices, and one of the icons of Harad is the Mûmakil, it isn't much of a reach for the producers of this show to have them be a part in this battle.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 20, 2022)

Suspicions confirmed: people from TheOneRing.net read TTF! 🤣









Mûmakil, Harad and The War of the Rohirrim


It appears that the appearance of Mûmakil in the recent Warner Bros. concept art has sparked dire thoughts that the production is already going off-track and that the apocalypse is nigh. Fear not: I think people are misremembering the contents of Appendix A of The Lord of the Rings. That's okay...




www.theonering.net


----------



## Halasían (Feb 20, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Suspicions confirmed: people from TheOneRing.net read TTF! 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... and they didn't even give us credit... 
 🤣


----------



## Annatar (Feb 21, 2022)

TheOneRing.net is a pseudo-fan site that was obviously bought by Amazon.
Their main task now is to call anyone who doesn't like the Amazon series a racist.









After Calling The Lord Of The Rings Fans Racist, Woke The Lord Of The Rings Fan Site Claims To Be Safe Haven For Debate


The Lord of the Rings fan site, TheOneRing.net, which has quickly spiraled into a outlet plugging woke identity politics and has accused Tolkien of being woke is now attacking The Lord of the Rings by implying they are racist. On top of this, after calling fans racist, they have the gall to...




boundingintocomics.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 21, 2022)

It was started by fans before the movies came out. No need to embrace conspiracy theories.


----------



## Annatar (Feb 21, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It was started by fans before the movies came out.


Yes, they were a good source back then. 
But it has unfortunately changed a lot with the series.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 21, 2022)

They were hyping the movies, now they're hyping the series. 

Doesn't seem like a big change.


----------



## Annatar (Feb 21, 2022)

They didn't attack and insult the fans back then, that's the difference.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 21, 2022)

I wasn't really following them at the time. How did they treat NPW's back then?


----------



## Annatar (Feb 21, 2022)

What do you mean? What's NPW? 
Non Pregnant Women?
Nuclear Powered Warship??
No Problem Whatsoever???


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 21, 2022)

Nit Picking Weenies.

That may be exclusive to TTF. 😄

But I imagine they have an equivalent.


----------



## Annatar (Feb 21, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> But I imagine they have an equivalent.


Yeah, their equivalent is "racist".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 21, 2022)

I don't think that's it. 🙄

For some context on the subject of NPW's (among whom I count myself), here's a post on a relatively early thread:









Arrrrrrrrrgh!!!!!!!!!


Hey! You were the one who gave it a B+. ;)




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Annatar (Feb 21, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> For some context on the subject of NPW's (among whom I count myself), here's a post on a relatively early thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I'd say that I'm 90% NPW and only 10% FAD. Although, curiously, I've written here almost only about the film adaptations.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 21, 2022)

Yeah, that's about my percentage too.


----------



## Halasían (Feb 21, 2022)

.... Once again, a decent thread derailed ...


----------



## Annatar (Feb 21, 2022)

Just a sign that there's still too little information available for the actual topic...
But I'm confident that Helm Hammerhand will punch everyone in the face who talks nonsense here as soon as the first trailer is released.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 21, 2022)

Halasían said:


> .... Once again, a decent thread derailed ...


😩😩😩😩😩


----------



## Annatar (Jun 15, 2022)

This pretty, bearded dwarven princess has some new info on the upcoming movie:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 16, 2022)

Annatar said:


> This pretty, bearded dwarven princess has some new info on the upcoming movie:


From the comments: "This is gonna be more woke garbage". 😄


----------



## Halasían (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm glad I 'woke' up and checked the site today.

+ Miranda! That is defo a plus! +
We got two years of shist sliding down the mountainside onto this.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 17, 2022)

Narrator - OK, whatever, and whyever. Purely chronologically, the events centered on Helm Hammerhand and the War of the Ring that Éowyn participated in are separated by over 250 years ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 17, 2022)

I don't think she'll be "doing" Eowyn. 😄


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 17, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I don't think she'll be "doing" Eowyn. 😄


"... will reprise her role as Éowyn, Shieldmaiden of Rohan ..."

... what's ambiguous about that? 🤨


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 17, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I don't think she'll be "doing" Eowyn. 😄


You want a potty mouth badge?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 17, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> "... will reprise her role as Éowyn, Shieldmaiden of Rohan ..."
> 
> ... what's ambiguous about that? 🤨


OK, OK. "Let me tell you a story about long, long ago. . ."

Is that better?


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 18, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> OK, OK. "Let me tell you a story about long, long ago. . ."
> 
> Is that better?


Dunno ... as she married Faramir and became Lady of Ithilien, IIRC, "far, far away" might also be part of her narrator intro ...
... now what would *that* remind me of ... 🤔


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 18, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> You want a potty mouth badge?


HEY! I'm *definitely* ahead of S-eS in the queue for *that* badge! 🤬


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 18, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> she married Faramir and became Lady of Ithilien


I just thought of something: Faramir was made Prince of Ithilien, but retained his title of Steward of Gondor. So, would that make her "Stewardess"? 🤔


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 18, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I just thought of something: Faramir was made Prince of Ithilien, but retained his title of Steward of Gondor. So, would that make her "Stewardess"? 🤔
> View attachment 14002


Hmmmmm ...

She did take out that Fell Beast that the Witch-king was riding, just before she offed the W-k himself - something that the Eagles probably found cool.

Sooooo ...

Maybe Gwaihir and his buddies occasionally gave her an aerial tour of places of interest in the War of the Ring ...

... it *is* rather Bullroarer Took and Golfimbul territory ... 🤔😬😁


----------



## Annatar (Jul 13, 2022)

In preparation for the film, here are two pretty interesting videos.











Both topics prove that Tolkien did not think in such black and white terms as he is always accused of by certain idiots.


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Dec 29, 2022)

We were asked to create a coin in support of the WOTR project. The Stallion of Helm Hammerhand!
brass-stallion-the-war-of-the-rohirrim


----------

